# KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?



## Newarea (23. Juli 2014)

*KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

Hi Leute, 

ich beginne einmal mit meinem System ihr könnts mich ja gerne umstimmen! 

i5 4670k
Gigabyte Z87-HD3
8GB Ram
R280X
256GB SSD
750GB HDD

CPU-Lüfter Scythe Mugen 2
Gehäuse: lian li pc-8nb
edit: bequiet straight power 480W CM

so und jetzt der Hintergrundgedanke:

ich hab gestern beim Übertakten feststellen müssen, dass selbst bei 3,8GHz die Temps auf bisschen was über 80°C rauf gehen was ich doch sehr hoch finde.

Kann es sein das der Lüfter nicht mehr schafft? er sitzt eigentlich recht fest drauf. Montiert wurde er erst im vergangenen Herbst. 
Mein Plan bzw meine Idee ist das ich entweder eine interne hinten am Platz des Gehäuselüfters, oder da ich noch 2 x 5,25" Schächte vorne frei hab dort was rein, nur kenn ich mich in der Hinsicht nicht aus was es da gibt.

Für eine normale WaKü ist kein Platz in dem Gehäuse und extern daran befestigen will ich jetzt auch nicht.

Würde sich das auszahlen oder sollte ich mir lieber einen neuen CPU-Lüfter kaufen? ich würd halt schon gerne vielleicht eine WaKü verwenden/testen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Netzteil ?
AiO WaKüs sind teurer und lauter als LuKü.


----------



## Newarea (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

hab ich vergessen steht jetzt drinnen ein 480W bequiet CM straight power


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

Hab ne Corsair H100I drin und die Kühlt zwar klasse aber ist wie schon gesagt alles andere als leise...

Das sind wirklich starke Luftkühler:

Noctua NH-D15 Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Tower Kühler - Hardware,

Prolimatech Black Genesis Mischform - Hardware, Notebooks


Vorrausgesetzt genug Platz im Gehäuse..


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

Naja das sie lauter sind kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nach vollziehen... habe auch eine H100 und hatte schon Luftkühler verbaut wie den Mugen 2 etc. und finde das die H100 nicht wirklich lauter ist! Wenn man natürlich die mitgelieferten Lüfter drauf lässt und 100% laufen lässt dann ist das klar aber wenn man sich 2 oder 4 gute Lüfter kauft dann ist das Problem beseitigt. 

meine CPU 4,4GHz bei 1,32V) wird bei Prime 27.9 nur 77°C max. warm und das mit den SP120 Corsair Quiet auf 50% was 600rpm sind!! Hören tust du da eher die HDD's (wenn welche verbaut) oder die Grafikkarte!

Und wenns mal wieder heiß wird wie vor Tagen dann kann man immer noch die Lüfter hochdrehen was dann zwar lauter wird aber immer noch so gut kühlt  Ist zwar teuerer aber lohnt sich auf jeden fall wenn man a. nicht genug Platz für eine richtige WaKü hat und b. keine großen Tower Kühler verbauen kann oder will weil man das aussehen nicht gut findet oder was weis ich ^^


----------



## Newarea (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

was is mit einer in der hinsicht?

https://geizhals.at/corsair-hydro-series-h80i-cw-9060008-ww-a861995.html

 von der größe her passt leider kein Radiator größer als 120mm rein bzw ich wüsste nicht wo

 hab sogar 3x5,25" vorne frei...

 von der breite passen auch die größeren turmkühler rein, nur macht der wechsel von meinem scythe mugen 2 auf zB ein noctua nhd15 so einen großen kühlunterschied?
 ich mein sind dooch beide groß und haben beide eine große kühlfläche!?!

 lg


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

Hol dir n gescheiten Luftkühler....


----------



## FKY2000 (23. Juli 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Naja das sie lauter sind kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nach vollziehen... habe auch eine H100 und hatte schon Luftkühler verbaut wie den Mugen 2 etc. und finde das die H100 nicht wirklich lauter ist! Wenn man natürlich die mitgelieferten Lüfter drauf lässt und 100% laufen lässt dann ist das klar aber wenn man sich 2 oder 4 gute Lüfter kauft dann ist das Problem beseitigt.
> 
> meine CPU 4,4GHz bei 1,32V) wird bei Prime 27.9 nur 77°C max. warm und das mit den SP120 Corsair Quiet auf 50% was 600rpm sind!! Hören tust du da eher die HDD's (wenn welche verbaut) oder die Grafikkarte!
> 
> Und wenns mal wieder heiß wird wie vor Tagen dann kann man immer noch die Lüfter hochdrehen was dann zwar lauter wird aber immer noch so gut kühlt  Ist zwar teuerer aber lohnt sich auf jeden fall wenn man a. nicht genug Platz für eine richtige WaKü hat und b. keine großen Tower Kühler verbauen kann oder will weil man das aussehen nicht gut findet oder was weis ich ^^



sehe ich ganz genauso. wenn p/l nicht entscheidend ist und man willens ist mit anderen bzw besseren Lüftern zu arbeiten, macht eine aio absolut Sinn. da reicht dann auch eine mit 120mm Radiator und 2 Guten Lüftern. billiger und auch gut ist natürlich ein entsprechender Luftkühler!


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*



Newarea schrieb:


> was is mit einer in der hinsicht?
> 
> https://geizhals.at/corsair-hydro-series-h80i-cw-9060008-ww-a861995.html
> 
> ...



Die H80i ist eine gute Wahl aber willst du es eher silence oder eher performance bzw. ist es dir egal ob es lauter ist ? Du wirst auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied feststellen können in der kühlleistung wie auch in der Lautstärke den die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind nicht leise wenn man sie nicht drosselt! Kann dir da dann eher 1 oder 2 Corsair SP120 Quiet empfehlen die selbst bei 100% kaum zu hören sind  Oder gleich die Performance Version die du aber auch runter regeln kannst.

Push/Pull ist halt der vorteil das man die Lüfter noch weiter runter drehen kann für die gleiche Kühlleistung wie mit einem Lüfter! Sprich als Beispiel: Brauchst du mit einem Lüfter 1200rpm um max. 50°C zu schaffen kannst du mit 2 Lüfter im P/P auf 800rpm runter und kommst trotzdem auf die 50°C, bist aber leiser dran ^^


----------



## drstoecker (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

Also ich bin auch ein Befürworter für aio Wasserkühlungen. Hab schon mehrere getestet seit ca. 4jahren und führ mich kommt nie wieder ein Luftkühler in Frage. Die serienlüfter würde ich allerdings GG noiseblocker tauschen. Das einzige was man dann evtl. Noch hört ist ganz leicht die Pumpe, vorausgesetzt man hat alles andere leise.


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

Selbst die Pumpe ist seit den neueren Versionen nicht mehr zu hören! Ich höre meine Pumpe der ersten H100 Version nur wenn ich alles runter drehe und mein Ohr an die Pumpe halte, sonst nicht!


----------



## Panagianus (23. Juli 2014)

Schau mal in den Verkaufsbereich. Ich hab grad ne enermax Liqtech 240 im Angebot. Die soll ganz gut sein


----------



## Newarea (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

also wenn sichs so anhört das ein Flugzeug unter meinem tisch abhebt, das brauch ich nicht  
 hatte Jahre lang eine Radeon 4870 HD im Referenzdesign. sowas muss ich echt nichtmehr haben 

 nochmal gesagt das is ein netter vorschlag, leider komm ich 1. nicht in den Marktplatz rein, und 2. hab ich keinen platz für 2x120er Radiator intern. und extern will ich mir nicht antun.

 intern ist das höchste der Gefühle so ein Radiator den ich statt dem ausblasenden 120mm Lüfter an der Rückseite montieren kann, oder einen an der Vorderseite der in 2-3 5,25" Schächte reinpasst!


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

Einfach den oder die Lüfter runter regeln oder neue dazu bestellen!


----------



## Deeron (23. Juli 2014)

OT aber einen Kommentar wert: 
Ich habe vor einigen Wochen genau die gleich Frage gestellt, nur mit anderer Hardware aber gleichen Platzvoraussetzungen.
Mir wurde tunlichst von einer AiO WaKü abgeraten. Woher der Sinneswandel?!


----------



## Newarea (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

vlt hats dir keiner zugetraut  na scherz kA

 wofür hast du dich letzentlich entschieden?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*



Deeron schrieb:


> Mir wurde tunlichst von einer AiO WaKü abgeraten. Woher der Sinneswandel?!



Kein Sinneswandel.
War bisher nur zu faul zum schreiben 

Ich weise immer gern darauf hin das bei Haswell-CPUs das Problem zwischen Die und dem Heatspreader liegt, also zwischen Deckel und dem Silizium aufgrund der dazwischen verwendeten Wärmeleitpaste.
Die Streuung scheint allerdings sehr stark zu sein, manch einer hat auch mit OC noch brauchbare Temps und andere Klagen schon ohne OC und guten Kühlern über hohe Temps über 80°C und mehr.

Das hat den Nachteil, das auch nen sehr guter Kühler (der Mugen ist ja auch kein schlechter) oder ne AiO oftmals kaum Besserung bringt, da sie sich erstens in der Leistung nur wenig unterscheiden und zweitens es halt ein Problem der schlechten Wärmeabgabe zum Heatspreader ist, dort wo der Kühler aufliegt, so das die Wärme halt schlecht abgeführt werden kann da sie den Kühlerboden schlecht erreicht.


----------



## Newarea (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

also kann ich dann eher davon ausgehen das der mugen 2 recht gut is nur halt meine cpu sich einfach nicht wirklich übertakten lassen will!? und mir dann die Investition sparen bzw. das Geld lieber versaufen?!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

Kann auch was mit dem Gehäuse zutun haben.
Es ist zwar sehr hochwertig aber vom Konzept her in die Jahre gekommen, dazu haben wir Sommer.
Dein CPU-Kühler bekommt die warme Luft der Graka ab und der eine Hecklüfter hat gut zutun das alles rauszuschaufeln, das Netzteil hilft da nicht viel, da du da ja was ganz feines gekauft hast wo der Lüfter nur sehr langsam dreht 

Spielt wohl beides bisschen mit rein, sowohl das Temperaturverhalten der CPU als auch der Airflow im Gehäuse.

Kontrolle und Neumontage des Kühlers plus Kontrolle der Drehrichtung und Drehzahl sämtlicher Lüfter wären die Sachen, die du durchführen könntest bevor du anfängst Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Deeron (23. Juli 2014)

Newarea schrieb:


> vlt hats dir keiner zugetraut  na scherz kA  wofür hast du dich letzentlich entschieden?


Für noch garnichts


----------



## drstoecker (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*

das sagen leute die noch nie eine gehabt haben und nur die seite der luftkühler kennen.aber wer mal beides mit vernünftigen lüftern betrieben hat weis was stimmt und was gut ist. jedem das seine. ich kann aus eigener erfahrung sagen das es nichts besseres gibt. hab an luftkühlern schon einiges verbaut auch die richtig schweren teile ala megahalems usw., daher weis ich was los ist.


----------



## FKY2000 (23. Juli 2014)

drstoecker schrieb:


> das sagen leute die noch nie eine gehabt haben und nur die seite der luftkühler kennen.aber wer mal beides mit vernünftigen lüftern betrieben hat weis was stimmt und was gut ist. jedem das seine. ich kann aus eigener erfahrung sagen das es nichts besseres gibt. hab an luftkühlern schon einiges verbaut auch die richtig schweren teile ala megahalems usw., daher weis ich was los ist.



same here. schon alles durch an Luftkühlern und Kombinationen...und trotzdem bei aio hängen geblieben und sehr zufrieden. 

von wegen laut ... steht und fällt mit den verwendeten Lüftern und dem Einbaukonzept! würde btw auch auf einem Luftkühler niemals die mitgelieferten Lüfter nehmen, sondern die meiner Wahl. so gesehen ists auch nicht wirklich viel teurer.
habe sogar auf meiner GPU mittlerweile eine aio drauf...kleines Gehäuse, sommerliche Temperaturen, einblasender CPU kühler und ..... 61°C am Chip und spawas ca an die 70 Grad. alles leise! und das bei einer 250w Karte.
kein Vergleich mit allen getesteten Varianten der Luftkühlung

geht alles. man muss nur wollen


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*



Newarea schrieb:


> also kann ich dann eher davon ausgehen das der mugen 2 recht gut is nur halt meine cpu sich einfach nicht wirklich übertakten lassen will!? und mir dann die Investition sparen bzw. das Geld lieber versaufen?!


 Willst du deinen Basteltrieb befriedigen? AiO WaKü holen. Erwarte keine Wunder, ein 120er Radiator ist nicht deutlich Leistungsfähiger als der Mugen 2 und das Problem bei Haswell liegt wie o.g. woanders.


----------



## Newarea (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: KompaktWaKü für die CPU!?*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Willst du deinen Basteltrieb befriedigen? AiO WaKü holen. Erwarte keine Wunder, ein 120er Radiator ist nicht deutlich Leistungsfähiger als der Mugen 2 und das Problem bei Haswell liegt wie o.g. woanders.


 
das is mal eine vernünftige aussage  genau solche antworten brauch ich!!!

ich dachte schon das ich bisschen ein wunder erwarten kann^^
naja aber mal schauen ich taste mich gerade ein bisschen heran ans oc, und werd mal schauen wie weit ich komme...
der basteltrieb ist halt wieder da, seitdem ich jetzt vorgestern nur ein neues nt eingebaut habe


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juli 2014)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> same here. schon alles durch an Luftkühlern und Kombinationen...und trotzdem bei aio hängen geblieben und sehr zufrieden.
> 
> von wegen laut ... steht und fällt mit den verwendeten Lüftern und dem Einbaukonzept! würde btw auch auf einem Luftkühler niemals die mitgelieferten Lüfter nehmen, sondern die meiner Wahl. so gesehen ists auch nicht wirklich viel teurer.
> habe sogar auf meiner GPU mittlerweile eine aio drauf...kleines Gehäuse, sommerliche Temperaturen, einblasender CPU kühler und ..... 61°C am Chip und spawas ca an die 70 Grad. alles leise! und das bei einer 250w Karte.
> ...



Sorry hat mich da irgendwie vertan. Hatte eigentlich die aussage auf die aio Wasserkühlung bezogen.


----------

